# 1911 parts in llama xv



## Pepe (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok I have a problem. I have a nice llama XV that needs a firing pin. Any suggestions where I could get it? My usual places are out of stock on them. Or would the colt .22 conversions kit firing pin fit my llama?


----------

